# Clutch Delay Valve (CDV) on E46 M3



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

I just pulled a CDV from a 2003-build E46 M3 this morning. Since the BMW documentation shows it as NOT being there, I did not replace it with a modified valve.

For the M3, I recommend removing and discarding the CDV. For the E46 3-Series, there is some concern about warranty, since it is supposed to be there on the 320i, 325i, 325xi, 330i, and 330xi models (but not the 328i). So you should probably stick a modified valve in there if you don't want to be concerned about the issue ever coming up during a service visit. It would be hard for them to show a deleted CDV caused a failure, but it's not worth the hassle of having to challenge them if it comes down to that. Better to just not have the issue come up at all.







*CDV on a 2003 BMW M3*​






*Here's the little bugger after being removed*​






*Here's what you will see if your M3 does NOT have a CDV*​
I originally thought that the occasional CDV turning up in an M3 was due to an assembly line error. However, if this was true, the M3 CDV would look the same as the ones installed in the "ordinary" E46 models. This is not the case. The M3 CDV is a unique part. And it appears that they are being installed in ALL of the new (2003+) E46 M3 models with a 6-Speed manual.







*E46 3-Series CDV (left), E46 M3 CDV (right)*​
For lots more details on this evil device, check out my CDV page at: http://www.zeckhausen.com/CDV.htm


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

does the e46 323i have the cdv? you mention the 320i and the 325i.

whereabouts is maplewood? are you far from NYC?

sometimes i visit NYC. I was thinking of stopping by if you're not too far to have my cdv removed. about how long do you think it will take?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Magna said:


> does the e46 323i have the cdv? you mention the 320i and the 325i.
> 
> whereabouts is maplewood? are you far from NYC?
> 
> sometimes i visit NYC. I was thinking of stopping by if you're not too far to have my cdv removed. about how long do you think it will take?


The 323i is not supposed to have a CDV, according to my BMW parts CD.

We are about 25 minutes from NY city. We border on South Orange, Millburn, Irvington, Newark, Short Hills, and Union.

If you had a CDV, it would take about 1 hour from arrival to departure to perform the extraction and bleeding of the clutch hydraulics.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Good info Dave, Thanks for posting :thumbup: 

Everything I've heard seems to say that the SMG has no CDV. Do you have any reason to believe otherwise?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> Good info Dave, Thanks for posting :thumbup:
> 
> Everything I've heard seems to say that the SMG has no CDV. Do you have any reason to believe otherwise?


Only that it wouldn't make sense for the SMG car to have one. On the other hand, it doesn't really make sense for the "regular" M3 to have one either. Until I've actually crawled under an SMG car and checked, I can't comment with authority on this.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I will let you know about mine (M3 SMG) when I get it up on teh lift later this week.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Magna said:


> does the e46 323i have the cdv? you mention the 320i and the 325i.
> 
> whereabouts is maplewood? are you far from NYC?
> 
> sometimes i visit NYC. I was thinking of stopping by if you're not too far to have my cdv removed. about how long do you think it will take?


None of the 323 variants has the CDV. Early 330s do not have the CDV, apparantly they start implementing it in MY 2002.


----------



## ac325ci (Jun 25, 2002)

can we have an address ? dont see one on the website.. i'd like to stop by and get the cdv removed


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

ac325ci said:


> can we have an address ? dont see one on the website.. i'd like to stop by and get the cdv removed


It's at the bottom of the homepage at http://www.zeckhausen.com.

Call me if you would like to make an appointment. I'm currently out of the E46 CDVs and it may be a week or more before I get the next big batch from Pacific BMW.


----------



## Irrenarzt (May 22, 2003)

I have an 03 build and have seen the CDV on the clutch slave cylinder but I have yet to remove it. Is there a DIY somewhere? I am pretty mechanically inclined so I think I could do this. I am unsure about the bleeding procedure though...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

In addition to the no and 1-groove CDVs you picture, I've also seen em with 2 grooves on E46s.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Irrenarzt said:


> I have an 03 build and have seen the CDV on the clutch slave cylinder but I have yet to remove it. Is there a DIY somewhere? I am pretty mechanically inclined so I think I could do this. I am unsure about the bleeding procedure though...


The DIY is right here: http://www.zeckhausen.com/cdv.htm


----------



## ac325ci (Jun 25, 2002)

are there any shops closed to nyc.. dont think im gonna have time to go to maplewood any time soon...


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks Dave. I first learned about the CDV by reading your Web site. I later found that my 2004 M3 (6MT) had a CDV installed. I took the car to a local BMW shop and had them remove the CDV within an hour.

For those who live in the Seattle area... I had it done by Eastside Bavarian in Issaquah.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

ac325ci said:


> are there any shops closed to nyc.. dont think im gonna have time to go to maplewood any time soon...


Maplewood is only 30 minutes from New York City.

This weekend, someone drove all the way from Wisconsin (15+ hours) to have me install a Eurodash, large navigation screen, short shifter, and CDV modification.


----------



## tai1spin (Mar 29, 2004)

*I own a 2002 330ci and was told I have a CDV*

Hi, I'm the lucky owner of a CPO 2002 330ci 5spd with 15000k original milres. I have driven manual tranny's since I was 16 (currently 33 yrs old). All of the trannies I drove were on Hondas and needless to say I have had a very difficult time adjusting to the BMW. I suffer from the sometimes horrible launches and I have always noted how much of a delay there is when I release the clutch. 1st to 2nd is always a best effort, but what bothers me the most is when I try to speed shift 1st to 2nd. If I shift around 5500 from 1st to 2nd, the engagement of the cluch is slow...So slow in fact, that I loose around 1500 rpms if I don't push the gas before disengaging the clutch. Now I don't know how much I should "play" with learning how to shift, but all other cars I've driven that have a manual tranny loose only about 500 rpms when hard shifting from one gear to another and without having to push on the gas before the fully engaging the clutch again...

I took to the dealer and they they told me there is nothing they can do as my car has a CDV on it. Needless to say I'm not happy. I don't squeal tires for fun but 1st to 2nd and all other gears should snap to when shifting hard under acceleration...

I'm seriously considering one of the CDV's from Zeckhausen. I live in the Miami Beach area and if any of you can highly recommend a good mechanic that can truly properly asses my clutch situation, I would gladly take my vehicle to them. (I'll gladly post my VIN number as well if it helps to verify whether I should or should not have a CDV installed)

Luis


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

tai1spin said:


> I took to the dealer and they they told me there is nothing they can do as my car has a CDV on it. Needless to say I'm not happy. I don't squeal tires for fun but 1st to 2nd and all other gears should snap to when shifting hard under acceleration...


AFAIK, the 330Ci should not have a CDV installed. I had a chance to look at the BMW ETK a couple months ago. It said the CDV should not be installed on the M3 or the 330Ci. Could anyone with Zeckhausen confirm it?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

daihard said:


> AFAIK, the 330Ci should not have a CDV installed. I had a chance to look at the BMW ETK a couple months ago. It said the CDV should not be installed on the M3 or the 330Ci. Could anyone with Zeckhausen confirm it?


Since several M3s have shown up with them, the ETK is NOT a good source for this info.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> Since several M3s have shown up with them, the ETK is NOT a good source for this info.


I agree. The only way to know for sure is to crawl under the car. Since the 330Ci doesn't require removing panels, it should be easier to check than the M3.


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

Dave,

Thank you very much!

Tomorrow mine will be on the lift for springs and a ssk install. I know without looking based on your description of operation I have one of those dirty little valves on my '03 M3. I have been wondering for a year now why I can't shift this thing properly. Now I know.

Thanks again .

-Bill


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

BB330i said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> ...


What production month is your M3? Let me know cuz I want to know if mine would have it too...


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> Since several M3s have shown up with them, the ETK is NOT a good source for this info.


That's true. I guess my point is that since the CDV is officially not supposed to be installed on those vehicles, removing one should not pose any warranty issue (at least theoretically).


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

Impulss said:


> What production month is your M3? Let me know cuz I want to know if mine would have it too...


Feb '03 Build for mine and I have the little bas**** in my hand.

Dave's explanation on his web site is all you need to determine if you have one or not. No need to lift the car and pull the cover. His explanation is right on the mark.

Without the CDV the clutch engages perfectly linearly as it should.

Oh boy I like my "new" clutch.

Thanks again Dave. Watch your mail box, a CDV is coming your way on me as a token of my appreciation for your efforts.


----------



## e30m3lover (Jul 8, 2005)

*what a relief*

I just bought a 2001 325xi a couple days ago. The car feels awesome but I was under the impression I just need to adjust to shifting this car as I've had 6 E30's prior to this!

Well, my practice hasn't changed the way the car is so lethargic (sp) on shifting. I am so relieved to know that the CDV is the cause of this. I'm in Minnesota so I'll have mine removed at ORR BMW service in Eden Prairie. Thanks Zeckhausen for all of the great info! This is a HUGE help.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

e30m3lover said:


> I just bought a 2001 325xi a couple days ago. The car feels awesome but I was under the impression I just need to adjust to shifting this car as I've had 6 E30's prior to this!
> 
> Well, my practice hasn't changed the way the car is so lethargic (sp) on shifting. I am so relieved to know that the CDV is the cause of this. I'm in Minnesota so I'll have mine removed at ORR BMW service in Eden Prairie. Thanks Zeckhausen for all of the great info! This is a HUGE help.


Be sure to let us know how it feels without the CDV there.

Removing the CDV on an Xi is a little more difficult, because that extra driveshaft crowds out some of the room for getting wrenches on things. But it's not that bad. It's just that the regular 325i is so easy that, after you've done a few, you resent it when someone (BMW engineers) put an extra part right smack dab in the way!


----------



## BiOhAzMe (Nov 26, 2005)

*Question*

I have a 93 318is and i have the same problem where the car hesitates when i shift hard on 1st-3rd i was thinking if maybe i have one of the CDV's but all i hear you guys talk about is 00 and up cars can you let me know how i can find out if i have one thanks in advance :dunno:


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

BiOhAzMe said:


> I have a 93 318is and i have the same problem where the car hesitates when i shift hard on 1st-3rd i was thinking if maybe i have one of the CDV's but all i hear you guys talk about is 00 and up cars can you let me know how i can find out if i have one thanks in advance :dunno:


My BMW parts CD does not show a CDV was ever installed on any of the M42 or M44 318 models.


----------

